# Fix An External Hard disk without formatting it!



## jad12 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was copying a game into my external hard disk but by mistake the cable was unplugged. When i re-inserted it it said: "G:\ is not accessible. The file or directory is corrupted and unreadable" Then they asked me to format it but I have lots of information and data there and i dont want to lose it. I tried using the chkdsk command in cmd but my file sytem is NTFS. I run windows 7. Any help in fixing it without formatting it or losing data. Thanks


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

Try scanning iwith recuva and if the files are located, copy them out to another physical disk, then you can format and copy them back..


----------



## jad12 (Aug 2, 2010)

I tried scanning but not any file was detected. Is there anyway else? Anyway Thank you!!!


----------



## raptor_pa (Dec 5, 2008)

Try testdisk as in this sticky http://www.techsupportforum.com/f16...rtition-or-files-in-your-computer-194492.html


----------



## jad12 (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank You


----------



## nthard (Dec 19, 2010)

did it work for you? i am facing a similar problem and need a solution


----------

